# I need Rear Caliper Bracket Bolts



## Flutiebills (May 5, 2019)

Hi, are the rear caliper bracket mounting bolts the same as the front? I can only find the fronts bolts listed online.
I don't need the caliper bolts that secure to the pins but rather the bolts that hold the caliper mounting bracket in place.
thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/parts-list/2008-nissan-rogue/rear-brake.html?Diagram=441_A003

They are Nissan # 081B4-2251A.


----------

